# Winchester SX2 or Browning Gold(magazine extensions)



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I was just looking at cabelas the other day and saw that they sell magazine extensions for shotguns. I did some research and saw that most of them are for Remigtons. They sell them for around 50 buck. If im going to get one which I prob will I want to get the 10 rounder. If anyone has one they would like to sell let me know or possible where to buy one for under 100 dollars because I found them for over that and don't want to spend that much.(Already spent the load on new decoys!!!!).
Thanks


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Get a X2 or X3 there probly the best gun on the market my brown gold won't even shoot 3 1/2 shells. when its made for them  constanly jams hate it


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

> Get a X2 or X3 there probly the best gun on the market my brown gold won't even shoot 3 1/2 shells. when its made for them constanly jams hate it


 :huh:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Second the X2 or X3. I bought an X3 last year and absolutely love it. Its nice and light with very little recoil to it!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

x2 for like $550 at Scheels in Fargo right now.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you ever taken apart a Gold and an X2 or the new Golds and an X3. The entire gas system is practically identical. I'm pretty sure the only diffrence between the two guns is the actions are a little different. I have a gold hunter 3.5 and have never had it jam on me. The main thing to remember is that just like with any semi auto, KEEP IT CLEAN!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm with Goosebuster, the winchester semiautos and brownings are damn near identical...gas system and all, the winchester just isnt quite as "polished", I have both and they both shoot 3 1/2 shells great....main thing is to clean the gun once in awhile and take a small pipecleaner to the gas ports


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Wasn't the original post on magazine extensions???

When I was looking for them five years ago for a BPS they weren't available. Most guys were making them from a magazine cap and getting a ss spring and tube. A little TIG welding and you are done... I am searching the issue now and will post back if I see something new.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like you will spend around 100 bucks. Sorry man. It will be worth it if you get that one extra goose. 

Here is Sure Cycle's - http://www.surecycle.com/default.asp?pa ... egoryId=30

Here is Briley's - http://www.briley.com/index.asp?PageAct ... ProdID=128

I think these are preffered for ext mags, but like I said I haven't researched it for years.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is the one from patrick flanigans website.. makes your gun capable of 11 rounds.

http://www.patrickflanigan.com/store-pf1.cfm


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Here is the one from patrick flanigans website.. makes your gun capable of 11 rounds.
> 
> http://www.patrickflanigan.com/store-pf1.cfm


Looks like the first link to me.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

thats what i thought, but this one is worth $10 more because it is on patrick flanigans website :beer:


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks I ended up finding one on ebay for 30 bucks. Its brand new and goes all the way to the end of my barrel. Thanks for everyones help and some of your opinions on the SX2 and Gold. LOL


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

That item is not legal for sale on eBay according to their user agreement. What did you type in for a keyword? People must not want them if you finally got something on eBay for LESS than it was worth! I just bought a Gold for 539.99 and I could sell it on gunbroker.com for $700. But that is a separate rant.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had to search around a bit but I eventually found it under the keyword winchester SX2 or something like that. I just got it in the mail and its just what it should be. I have bought several items on ebay for well under the price it should be!!!!! No regrets yet...


----------

